# MT # 3 Mill holder for Logan lathe



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Will this mill holder work in a logan lathe # 3 MT ?
I thought I had read that the Logan MT was not standard. 
Thanks,
Tony


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT3-1-2-INC...3?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item51a7a11ba7

- - - Updated - - -

or this one at ENCO looks to be about the same thing.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=21379467&PMAKA=368-7023


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 10, 2013)

It depends on which Logan lathe you have.  If it's a 9" or 10" it will work.  If it's an 11" lathe, they had a couple different tapers depending on the vintage.  

Both of the end mill holders you linked to require a draw bar.  Do you have a milling attachment for your lathe?  The holders you linked to are 1/2" which is pretty large for milling on a lathe.

Steve


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, it is a 10" lathe.
I have a milling attachment, never used it, not sure what is what with it. There is a vice that came with the lathe, and I was watching a video on You Tube, don't know if the vice may belong with the milling attachment. 
So those would work?
 I thought I could use a piece of 3/8" all thread as a draw bar?
Maybe a 3/8" mill would be a better choice?



stevecmo said:


> It depends on which Logan lathe you have.  If it's a 9" or 10" it will work.  If it's an 11" lathe, they had a couple different tapers depending on the vintage.
> 
> Both of the end mill holders you linked to require a draw bar.  Do you have a milling attachment for your lathe?  The holders you linked to are 1/2" which is pretty large for milling on a lathe.
> 
> Steve



- - - Updated - - -

Here is a 3/8" one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morse-Taper-MT3-End-Mill-Holder-3-8-Inch-/350737841922?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item51a99abf02

- - - Updated - - -



	

		
			
		

		
	
Like in this "end mill" do/Can I mill with the end only, or can I mill with the side of it?


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 11, 2013)

Yep, those will work.  

Usually the milling attachment will include a "vise" of some sort that is attached to a vertical lead screw so you can raise/lower the part you are milling.

I would probably go with the 3/8" for using on the lathe.  The 1/2" will work, but I think in general folks are tempted to take bigger cuts with bigger end mills, which isn't a good idea when milling on the lathe.

Steve


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 11, 2013)

OK Thanks, I will have to look at the attachment I have.
There is a whole set of the holders at tools for cheap, but I don't know if I need a full set just to use once in a while.


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 11, 2013)

I wouldn't spent the money on a whole set.  Just buy a 3/8" end mill and holder and use it a couple of times with your milling attachment on your lathe.  That will be enough to convince you that it's time to invest in a mill.  Hey, you know you need it, you know you want it!  )

Steve


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 12, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> I wouldn't spent the money on a whole set.  Just buy a 3/8" end mill and holder and use it a couple of times with your milling attachment on your lathe.  That will be enough to convince you that it's time to invest in a mill.  Hey, you know you need it, you know you want it!  )
> 
> Steve



This place is full of good influences.


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 12, 2013)

LEEQ said:


> This place is full of good influences.



Hey, I'm just trying to help.  :whistle:


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 12, 2013)

I assume you main motivation is to mill your "T" nut for your QCTP.  Stevecmo is probably right about the limited capabilities of the milling attachment.  The milling attachment for the lathe and the even less capable XY table on my drill press are the only working mill capability I currently have.  I do have an Atlas MF horizontal that has been disassembled for way too long.  I will say that with light cuts I have been able to accomplish many milling tasks on the lathe including the "T" nut, woodruff keys for a replacement shaft on the lathe apron and a few small projects in aluminum.  I used a 3/8" end mill for all of the projects except the woodruff key.  IIRC the woodruff key cutter has a 1/2" shaft.  

On the other hand I have made very good use of the 5C Collet chuck which I use for holding material (mostly) and milling cutters.  I actually fit the back plate to the 5C collet chuck using the lantern tool post.  After I had that done I used the 5C collet chuck to hold the end mill to mill the "T" nut for the QCTP.  

I'm jonesing for a working mill.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks guys,  Cut my hand pretty good at work today. 
Can still move my finger OK, but the ER doctor wants me to see a surgeon Monday, so I'll see what he says. 
Guess I nicked the tendon a bit.
(He is said to be good. James Shope. BTY,anyone ever heard of him?)

Hopefully everything will heal up fast, and I'll be back to working in the shop again. 
Albeit more careful from now on. 

Yeah, I want to mill the T nut. I can make one out of two pieces of metal, welded on the ends if I wanted to, but I'd like to see how the lathe will handle light milling. 
Heck yeah I'd like to have a vertical BP, but space is an issue right now. Maybe I will find a little one, I don't know. 

Be careful out there guys. I was careless today.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the milling attachment(s) I have. 
Not sure what the round part on the one on the bottom shelf is for. I think you can see it OK in the pictures on the shelf. 
The one I show on the cross slide, looks like I would want to turn my compound 90* from where I have it now. 
Not sure if this in something a PO made up of if it was purchased. 
Looks like I would have to clamp the work down to the plate. 
You can see where I have the piece of sandpaper, I can see a little light there, don't know maybe I should shim it a little there. 
_*(No, looks like if I shim it there, Then, I can not move the compound.)*_
Anyone ever see a milling attachment(s) like these.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 14, 2013)

There is a Palmgren vise that came with my lathe, I just thought it was a drill press vice, but maybe the PO bolted it to the milling plate somehow. 
looks sort of like this one.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 14, 2013)

My guess is the face plate attachment is shop made.  I would think it would be used with the face plate facing the headstock.  The other attachment looks factory made but I'm not sure what goes in the hole.  Is the hole tapered?  Collets maybe?  The Palmgren vise looks like a drill press vice, it may have been attached to that face plate somehow.  It is not much different that the vise that is part of my Palmgren 250 milling attachment.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks,yeah, I'd say facing the headstock too. I'll have to turn the compound. It fits the best that way. 
That is not my vice, but it sort of looks like it. I got it with the lathe, so Maybe he used it on the lathe. 
This guy was said to be a professional machinist, and this was his lathe at home. 
I still have get some mills and a holder,I need to look around better, I would bet money there are mill holders with my stuff.  

I sort of did not want to buy a whole set of holders and a whole set of mills right now, till I see how much I'll use this. 
Might just get one or 2 end mills and one holder for now. 
What is the best, 2 flute, 3 flute, 4 flute, carbide, HSS, TIN coated, Roughing mill, so many choices. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------

